# it's that time of year again I guess



## corkyzdad (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 4, 2017)

Cute photos, I love the expression on that poor cat.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2017)

LOL....this is our miniature labradoodle....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 4, 2017)

So cute Hollydolly. I don't think he likes his outfit though.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2017)

LOL Ruth...whaddya mean?...he was just being camera  shy... 


actually he was only about 12 weeks old in this picture... he's 10 years old now...and no bigger...


----------

